# sad



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

Socionics makes me feel sad. Anyone else? Just studying this whole thing is awful depressing. What is the point. Are people really that stupid


----------



## Deity (Dec 26, 2014)

What do you mean?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Care for a story?


----------



## Megane (Mar 12, 2015)

I know exactly what you are feeling friend, socionics is not very well known in the west and this can cause one to feel alone in a world where only a certain thousand(s) of people only know about socionics.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Some of parts of socionics type profiles can be depressing, like reading about PoLR functions for example. There is always going to be that side of your personality that you just have to put up with because other people value it and expect it but you don't have skill in that area and it isn't important to you. 

Relationship stuff can be depressing too- you read descriptions of the various relationship types and most of them sound rather negative overall, except for dual and a couple others.


----------



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't even know what to say.... I am an ESFJ (or ESFP) who only cares about feeling and sensing but when people ask me something I can analyze it to its atomic or molecular level and because of this people think I must be an ENTP or INTJ or ENTP.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh bloody hell.


----------



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

Razorgirl said:


> Oh bloody hell.


what was that


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

After the tears comes a rainbow... or something like that.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

powerful said:


> Socionics makes me feel sad. Anyone else? Just studying this whole thing is awful depressing. What is the point. Are people really that stupid


Sometimes it does, but then a lot of things do to be honest...



powerful said:


> I don't even know what to say.... I am an ESFJ (or ESFP) who only cares about feeling and sensing but when people ask me something I can analyze it to its atomic or molecular level and because of this people think I must be an ENTP or INTJ or ENTP.


Oh, I think I can relate to this if I get what you're saying. To my mind socionics is a very Ti approach to analysing things (relationships and the like) that's normally firmly in the domain of feeling (ethical) types. That makes it a bit weird to study... especially when I'm really "getting" it, I am getting it and it's all a subject I'm very interested in and it's giving me a language in which to think about it, so I'm drawn to it and fascinated to understand it, and yet I'm doubting myself about it as well... I don't know if that's a good explanation, it's strange though.


----------



## JuliaL. (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Accumulating useful knowledge makes me happy. So no, Socionics doesn't make me sad - much the opposite - it amuses and energizes me. Maybe it's simply a question of temperament.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

You know what makes _me _sad?

Poverty.

Think about it. 

Also, in situations where I don't have chocolate... That's pretty sad. Omg. Or eating salad instead of pizza. T_T HEART-WRENCHING.

But, Socionics? Nah.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm sad that socionics doesn't get as much love as MBTI.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> I'm sad that socionics doesn't get as much love as MBTI.


Don't you just wanna shake people and go, "HAVE YOU SEEN THIS!?"


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Watching people turning into physically impaired ones makes me sad.

There's nothing sad about Socionics.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

macho said:


> Socionics makes me feel sad. Anyone else? Just studying this whole thing is awful depressing. What is the point. Are people really that stupid


*hugs*

yeah, they can be. @ stupid


----------

